# So let us introduce our selves.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Tell us who you are? (first name only) What state? ( No addresses) No personal info at all. What you like to do? (Spin, weave, dye, knit, crochet what crafts) You get the picture. Maybe how long you have been doing what you do. Then at the end if you have any questions that need to be answered?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am mama879 (Helen) I live in upstate NY. I have been with KP since 2011. I have run many swaps and now have started this link. I have learned so much by being here. I started out only knowing knitting. I start that when I was 11 years old and really wanted to learn how to spin back then. There was not a lot of people who did spin way back then or I did not know where to look for them then. So as I grew up( I have not finished doing that either. lol ) I wanted to learn how to spin, so I set my wheels (No pun....) in the right direction. I read everything I could about spinning, about the wool what was a soft wool and what the different wool's were used for. Then I went to prepping the fleece into spin able wool. Now I have been dyeing. I started spinning around 5 years ago only prepping the wool about 2 years ago and dyeing only a year ago. I love the whole process of fleece to knitted project. I do not crochet I did try lol... I am a fiber junky. I also like to weave when I can find the time and lately I find my self having a bit more time but not much. I started needle felting last year I love what I have been making. I am not good at tiny things but I am just starting out. I will be doing some wet felting this year. I have 2 fleeces that are crying out to me to be made into rungs or pillows. I also have done some beading but have not in a long time. I do make greeting cards also but only when then I feel like doing it. I have a Ashford Traditional spinning wheel. "Ole red". We get along very well, I have a Kromsky 32" RH Loom on a stand she needs to be dusted off. lol I also twine rugs on a loom that has not been used much either. I have made 2 rugs with that and will be dusting it off to. I had a small space in our attic for my crafts I can have a bigger room in the spring, get to spread my wings. I also now have a Etsy shop where I sell wool roving, wool and handspun yarns I will be adding a few knitted items along with some felted items woven rugs and some woven items. I was born into a family of florists so that is where my color back ground comes from . I decided to go to school for Interior design but did not stay there long, I found out it was not for me. I did learn a lot about color and how to use it. After that I went to the culinary institute for only 2 years $ got in the way of that. Again I did learn a lot. I was able to run a restaurant for a few years. Then I fell into the crafts, worked many craft stores. Then I met my DH where he was the one who said I could do anything I wanted and did not stop me. So here I am spreading my wings and still learning. I would love to have a farm with a little bit of every kind of fur babies on it. I also have chickens only 9 now but with spring who knows maybe a few more and a duck or 2 and a goose or 2 lol. I read all I can before I start anything new. I am reading up on the care of Angora bunnies I think I might start with 2 maybe a breading pr but that won't be for a while need to make a home for them. So now you know a bit about me. Let's hear about some of you.


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

Pam, northwestern CT. Just taught myself (within the past 18 mo) how to card, make rolags and spin on my Ashford wheel. Have finally gotten some useful yarn to make a few simple wool hats for Christmas presents. Working on some wool fingerless mitts for my son now (he's my guinea pig). Have been knitting for 59 years now (learned at my Gramma's knee when I was 5). Figured it was about time I learned to make my own yarn after all these years. I was gifted almost 90 lbs of raw alpaca and wool (actually a barter from a family that I knit 3 Tree of Life blankets for their three grandchildren out of their own alpaca. I knit, I got all the raw material I needed. The blanket yarns were already spun). So am now learning the tricky part of spinning alpaca. Wool is so much easier! The best advice I ever received was from Helen herself. Keep practicing, their is really no "wrong" way and it will click. Thank you Helen????


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello, I am Janice. I Knit, card and spin (with a drop spindle only as yet). I have tried spinning angora...as my now spouse used to have a rabbit, wool, alpaca and cotton (as I can get that off the side of the road). I crochet since l was about 12...gave that up for knitting some time in my thirties. Was given a fleece for the leather. But whom ever butchered that sheep...butchered that hide. The only part salvageable was the wool. Still have most of that.
I live in Oklahoma where I raise dogs, cats, chickens and sometimes rabbits


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, I'm Deena. Been knitting since 5, spinning since 7. Come from a family of knitters. (Commercial fishermen in Block Island, RI) I'm 65 years old and live in a motor home. My DH and I travel the US. I spin on my ashford traditional then knit it up. Don't keep a stash. We had 3 sons, but lost 2 in Iraq. Now we follow our son, whose also military, around. DH was 27 years active duty, heart attack in Iraq retired him. I also love tatting, cross stitch and needle point.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi, I’m Desiree. Knitting and sewing has been a big part of my life since my early 20’s. I used to and still commission knit but now only take projects that ‘speak’ to me.

I started yarn dyeing about 7 years ago and spinning about 4 years ago. The reason I took up spinning was to slow me down. I do everything fast and I hoped spinning my own yarn would slow me down. Didn’t work, I spin fast too. 

I love all my crafts and how they vary from one another. As I’m strictly a one WIP at a time person, spinning or knitting or sewing, it’s great being able to move from one craft to another.

When I started spinning I learned on alpaca and bought a fleece. The prep soon bored me to tears. I now buy my fibre already processed . I enjoy drum carding , have a homemade blending board I never use. 

I don’t collect spinning wheels and sewing machines. If I don’t use something, it has to go. My stash is minute and I’ll spin or dye according to my needs. 

We live in the UK and USA. The UK is home to us. My husband is an ultra long haul pilot with an American airline, and that’s why we have a home in Pennsylvania. We commute between both countries throughout the year. Gets confusing when you’re looking for something and realise it’s in the other house. This is the main reason why I can’t have an online shop. I instead supply local yarn stores and our KP members. 

What a lovely thread ????


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm Laurie, Alpaca Farmer. We live in Wisconsin, have been raising suri alpacas since 2006. I learned to spin with my alpaca fiber, and have branched out to try many other wools. I learned to knit and crochet from my grandmother. I also like to sew, dye fleece/yarn, garden, and whatever else pops up on our farm. We are both retired, downsizing our alpaca herd over the last couple of years. 
Love meeting you all.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi all, I am Kay from Michigan. I have knit since a teenager, off and on over the years, depending on what was going on in life. My interest was reinvigorated with the change in yarn - no more yellow, green, and brown as the color choices, but instead great colors, textures, all kinds of yarn became available - knitters heaven. 

I took a week long spinning class back in 1992 or 1993. It was a great class as we started the week learning about skirting, washed a fleece, hand-picked it to get ready for the carders, and got to try several different wheels. and the last day, we explored the nearby wooded area, picked specific plants, and natural-dyed some of our yarn. I came to the class out of curiosity, went home with a Louet wheel, hand cards and a fleece. Now I have 4 wheels, a couple of small looms, though I consider myself a rookie weaver. I enjoy dyeing, but won't ever be the type who creates formulas and works to duplicate the results. Serendipity is my style and I only solar dye in the summer.

A year or two later, I went back and took a week long wet felting class and fell in love with this craft. I don't do as much as I would like as I don't have a great workspace in my current home, but this is such a fun thing to do - usually. I do have my failures, but have learned from them. Then discovered needle felting and took some three day classes where we made dolls and animals. I do have problems with sculpting these type of projects, but keep trying. I feel lucky that I came to know of these classes, and I especially like the long term class. It gives one so much time to learn, but also for ideas to brew, which doesn't happen so easily in the midst of daily life responsibilities. 

As much as I enjoy all of these fibery pursuits, my go-to is usally the knitting yarn and needles. I do have a stash of yarn, roving, and fleece that has taken over my home and have promised myself no new purchases this year. I do sell much of what I make, otherwise I would never be able to use multiple hats, mittens, scarves myself. I've met so many friends through the common love of these fiber crafts and the exchange of ideas and knowledge.


----------



## sueo11 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi, my name is Sue, I live in Eastern Long Island NY. I have only been spinning for 6 months, I started on a drop spindle, but my hands became sore really fast so I decided to rent a Kromski Sonata from the local spinning guild that I belong to. I have used the Sonata for two months now and gotten pretty good, but before I take the plunge and buy my own wheel I would like to rent a few different wheels and see which suits me best.
I love spinning and knitting, it relaxes me and I get the bonus of making beautiful things


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Carole, living in SW Colorado where my family has been since 1879. My knitting was learned with my mother when I was six and in Canada where we were living at the time. In the 70's my Mom started weaving and since I was the chauffeur, I began learning beside her again. I began spinning in the early 80's and am now getting reaquainted with weaving.
So far, i have tried many different techniques using fiber and beads (another passion). Some just to see how it worked and some which are ongoing. I enjoy needle tatting, inkle and band weaving, dyeing, and reading about all of it. 
I'm now 71 and having a wondrful time persuing all of it. My fellow fiber enthusiasts and I have created a cooperative effort to support our interests that includes a small shop. We are paying the rent and supporting our local growers, spinners, weavers, knitters, and dyers. It is great fun!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi, I’m Barbara from New Mexico. I learned to knit when I was 19 from a group of ladies at work who knitted at lunch. I knitted off and on for years and took it up fervently close to retirement. No one in my family knitted but sewed. My mother reupholstered furniture in our home and she and my grandmother made a lot of our clothes when we were little girls. Grandma made cloth dolls and our’s always had dresses to match ones she made us. Luckily, I still have the pattern and a doll in progress. 

Some time in the 80’s, DH and I were vacationing in NM long before we retired here and I became fascinated with handwoven rugs and thought how fascinating it would be to make my own and my own fabric. That led to taking weaving lessons and my BIL building me an 8 harness loom made from black walnut. It’s a beauty. I like making rugs, wall hangings, table runners, dish towels and have made a few scarves and shawls. I’m learning rep weave right now and think it takes a different loom than I have. 

I also periodically like to dabble in multi media but my real love is knitting and weaving and some crocheting, too. In other words, I’m a fiber girl!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Tell us who you are? (first name only) What state? ( No addresses) No personal info at all. What you like to do? (Spin, weave, dye, knit, crochet what crafts) You get the picture. Maybe how long you have been doing what you do. Then at the end if you have any questions that need to be answered?


Hazel.

Florida. Originally from way upstate New York. Or as we like to think of it, Central New York.

Knit, dye.

My mother taught me to knit when I was a little kid. I thought it was the most boring thing ever. Years later, while I was living in Germany, everybody was knitting. So, I started up again and pretty much haven't stopped.

In between, I've done a lot of needlepoint and hardanger. I've spindle spun, mainly on a Spindolyn. But I haven't spun in ages, and I really need to start learning all over again. ;-)

Hazel


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

Emily from Northern Michigan
I have been knitting,crocheting, sewing and all sorts of needle crafts for almost as long as I can remember. We lived in the country with no close kids to play with and my mother taught me all of this to give me something to do. Growing up I made most of my clothes as I am tall and was skinny and at that time could not buy much of anything that would fit.
I am now trying to teach myself to weave. I was lucky to find a Union Loom No. 36 with the original manual with the names of previous owners written on it. After some frustration I am on my 5th rug using old jean strips.
I want to try some with patterns but have to learn to read the charts. I would love to be part of a weaving group but do not know of any close to me tho I am sure there are some weavers. Went to a local fiber fest and there were some weavers there but all from many miles away. I hope to do more then just rugs in the future


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

farmlady said:


> Emily from Northern Michigan
> I have been knitting,crocheting, sewing and all sorts of needle crafts for almost as long as I can remember. We lived in the country with no close kids to play with and my mother taught me all of this to give me something to do. Growing up I made most of my clothes as I am tall and was skinny and at that time could not buy much of anything that would fit.
> I am now trying to teach myself to weave. I was lucky to find a Union Loom No. 36 with the original manual with the names of previous owners written on it. After some frustration I am on my 5th rug using old jean strips.
> I want to try some with patterns but have to learn to read the charts. I would love to be part of a weaving group but do not know of any close to me tho I am sure there are some weavers. Went to a local fiber fest and there were some weavers there but all from many miles away. I hope to do more then just rugs in the future


Interweave has some good DVD's for learning. Madelyn Van Der Hoot is an excellent teacher and was editor of Handwoven for years. The nice thing about the DVD's is that you can refer back to the lesson. Maybe that is something that would be of help, Emily. I always watch for a sale. Some of the classes you can watch online, too.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I’m Mousepotato (Michelle), and I live in Central Massachusetts, not far from the CT state line, in fact the spinning guild I belong to is in CT. I’m 68, long term married, and in my second year of retirement. My husband and I share our home with our daughter and youngest grandchild. One son lives in the next town over and one lives in NC. Our other four grandchildren (all adults now) live within driving distance.

I’ve been knitting since I was a small child, starting at my grandmother’s knee in 1954. I taught myself to crochet in 1972, and learned traditional rug hooking while I was working on my masters degree in the early 90’s. st year of spinning and have a small flock wheels, now that I no longer have my flock of sheep. Along the way I’ve done some needle felting and dyeing, which since we now have a whole new bunch of neighbors I should take up again so they know that it’s a weird lady next door.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Hi I'm catlover1960 (Lisa) from central Texas. I began spinning on a drop spindle about 3 years ago. In September 2018 I took a class to learn spinning on a wheel. I got my wheel in October and am totally into spinning right now. I also knit and teach some classes at my LYS (mostly sock classes). I have a weaving loom but at this time weaving does not fulfill my need for creativity. I have been a member of KP since 2012 and love looking at what other KPer's are working on or have completed. I have been knitting since I was about 8yrs old. I also enjoy sewing and cross stitch. I love learning new things and have learned many tips and tricks from fellow KPer's.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

It is fun to read about other fiber people.
My name is ann (only wool on KP). Live in Minnesota and spent some previous winters in Southern US buying and selling antiques and collectibles. Learned to knit as a child from an aunt. Knit a little and then put it away until AK (After Kids). Went "whole hog" then delving into weaving, mostly frame loom, spinning and dyeing. Taught frame loom weaving and worked at a yarn shop. Learned enough embroidery, tatting, hardanger and more in order to be able to sell supplies for them. Last twenty years have been mainly knitting. Have met so many other fun and interesting fiber people.
Love wool, alpaca, silk AND Noro yarns. Mr. Noro's story of making yarn is fascinating. Recently my DH went to an estate sale where he bought me several batches of Noro and wool at good prices. He's a real sweetie - we're coming up on our 70th anniversary. Have had some physical issues last several years, including pain in my thumb and other joints, which has slowed down my knitting but I keep at it. Have knit and sold texting/remote mitts at art/craft shows but that's over since I have a hard time getting around especially in winter. While knitting, spend time watching hockey and mysteries on TV as well as praying for relatives and friends. Hope all of you keep doing fiber arts.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well what a great group from all over. I love reading about all of you. I guess we are one in the same... KINDA.... lol So glad you are part of the fiber family now. I could have added more to my story but I figured 2 hrs worth of reading was enough for one day. lol Any way would like to hear about more of you all.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Carla, central Illinois. I do pretty much every fiber art but mostly spinning, knitting, crocheting, and lacemaking in all its forms. I am owned by 3 cats--P'week, Minou, and Xena. I have enough books to stock a library (both craft and general reading), and enough yarn and fiber to be so far beyond SABLE it's scary (for example, I have 9 pounds of cashmere fiber!). I don't go a day without some form of fiber art going through my hands.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm Gilleoin, I'm nearly 67 and I live in Midlothian, Scotland (UK). I learned to knit when I was 4 and learned to spin when I was 10 on the wheel my father had made. Apart from knitting and spinning, I crochet, needlefelt, make Dorset buttons,dye,tat, and design and sell my own patterns as well as my yarn, buttons and design samples.I have a peg loom as that is now the only type of loom I have space for. I occasionally do some stained glass and jewellery. I've been a craftsman all my life - my parents were professional craftsmen (Dad was internationally known in his field ). I have taught (and occasionally still do teach) most fibre crafts. I have 6 wheels and a massive stash of yarn and fibre. I'm a production spinner and still do a lot of commission work as well as supplying a small specialist wool shop in Edinburgh (Kathy's Knits in Broughton Street for anyone coming to the Edinburgh Yarn Festival next month, or visiting Edinburgh). I sing with 4 choirs,ride my horse and have a cat. No dog at present, as my last one died suddenly 2 years ago and various things have conspired to prevent me getting a new doggy friend at the moment.


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi, my name is Janet and I live in SW Louisiana. I sew, knit, spin, and I've done a little dying. My favorite is spinning. Started about 15 years ago. I'm newly retired so I hope to pursue more fiber related activities.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

My name is Brenda from northwest Tennessee. I learned to sew from my mother, then my mother in law taught me to crochet. We sold our work for several years, then I learned to machine knit, then hand knit. And now I have added rigid heddle weaving. The kids laugh about my yarn stash but don't say much because they always ask for something if they need a gift. I also have a small herd of looms. And I've even started my Christmas socks for this year!


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello All, I am Maureen Therese and I hail from Perth, Western Australia. I live up in the hills overlooking the city. I am 71 and have knitted since I was about 12y/o. My first project was a watermelon coloured pullover for myself and I have knitted pretty much ever since. With 5 children and now 15 grandchildren, there is always someone to knit for. I taught myself dressmaking as a teenager and progressed to teaching sewing and making evening and bridal wear. I taught myself to crochet a few years ago and enjoyed making handbags etc for all the females in the family. I have also made a stash of shawls that come in handy for gifts. My children gifted me a wet felting class a few years ago but, as I was having a LOT of hand pain at the time, I did not attempt anything after the original class. I have however accrued 12 Alpaca fleeces over the past 18 months and as my husband gave me a carder for Christmas I have been studiously carding for quite some weeks. I bit the bullet last week and made myself a wet felted hand bag. Yahoo!! my first ever felted project. I now want to get in there and do more. I had hand surgery in June last year which has brought down the pain levels so, before the other hand gets much worse, I am off and running.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

My name is Cheryl and I am from New Jersey. I learned to knit when I was about 12 and I taught myself to crochet from one of this little how to books. Didn’t do much of either but after I got married, I picked crochet up again...doilies mostly. Only off and on through out raising kids and then working. Started knitting and crochet again before retiring. Also, learned to sew in high school. Sewing, I probably did the most after getting married and raising kids although I haven’t sewn in years. Anyhow, I was at a fiber store and watched women spinning and was just in awe watching them. Down the road in time, a local yarn store offered spinning lessons on a spindle. The teacher showed us on a spindle but she had her wheel and again I was so interested. I was hooked. Now, I have a few wheels and a lot of fiber and yarn. And a few spindles. Not enough time to do everything I want, that’s for sure. I usually have either a knitting or crochet project going but I have not spun in a while. Not sure why. The spinning I love the most is art yarn...coils and all things artsy. It isn’t easy to do and I am far away from mastering those techniques even thought I own a lot of DVDs and all the Craftsy classes on spinning. Lol One thing I do is get interested in something and then go full speed ahead. I also have a Regid heddle loom and haven’t tried it, yet. Bought everything I need to dye yarn and fiber and haven’t tried that, yet. lol lol

Love this section of KP the most and have learned a lot from all of you talented ladies.


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Haha, I’m another Emily in Michigan. 

I started crocheting in high school because my boyfriend (now husband) was making an afghan. 
I stuck to crocheting off and on until about three years ago when I taught myself to knit. 
I love lace patterns which has led me to trying spinning. I can get the more expensive fibers if I can spin them myself and lace and fingering weight gets a lot per ounce. 
I picked up a third hand Ashford Traveler that seems to be having some wear issues I need to sort out. 
But I really enjoy spinning and dyeing is fun as well. 
I have two girls (8 & 11)who knit and crochet but have not picked up spinning yet, a son who does no crafts, a husband who insists knitting is magic and a menegerie of farm creatures. 
I daydream about the day one of the kids leaves the house and I can claim their bedroom as my own fibery heaven.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi,
I’m Linda from Montana. I’m a retired operating room nurse. I have been knitting since childhood, weaving and 
Spinning for about 30 years. I have a too large collection of spinning wheels, a 40” AVL loom and a 72” 
Cranbook loom. I used to raise bottle lambs in my backyard (1/2 acre), but it’s too hard to find a “sheep-sitter”
If we were gone! I’m a yarn monster! Can’t get enough. I’d to knit, spin, weave non-stop for the next 40 years to
use a portion of what I have accumulated! I also dye yarn. I took workshops from the ladies at Mountain Colors -
They are masters at colorways ( like Helen and Desiree!). I’m happy when I’m wallowing in fiber!


----------



## Granny KK (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi. I am Karen (a/k/a Granny KK). I am 68 and recently retired from working outside the home for the past 50+ yrs. Married (but my husband is disabled) and raised two grown daughters. Both married and live close by. Have seven grandchildren who keep me busy. Taught myself to knit when I was about eight or nine. A friend received a knitting kit as a Christmas gift and she was not interested in it. Boy was I! Learned how to crochet when I was in my twenties from an aunt (there was no U-tube at that time). Have recently taken up spinning. Purchased a Ashford Joy and trying to teach myself. Still have a great deal to learn. Reading books, watching U-tube and taking some classes. Have re-kindled my love for sewing. My days are busy! I am a native Texas and live in North Central Texas (within the driving area of the Dallas/Fort Worth Metroplex). Love, Love this site!


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Interweave has some good DVD's for learning. Madelyn Van Der Hoot is an excellent teacher and was editor of Handwoven for years. The nice thing about the DVD's is that you can refer back to the lesson. Maybe that is something that would be of help, Emily. I always watch for a sale. Some of the classes you can watch online, too.


I hope I am doing this right but anyway thanks for the info and I will sure look for her DVD's. Do you mean she has some classes on line or just that there are videos on weaving?


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi, I am Rebecca in Northern IL, although I am originally for Toledo, Ohio and lived briefly in northern WI and for 4 years in SW Michigan. I am retired (39 years as a school librarian/library director) and in addition to fiber arts, I do a bit with paper crafting, love to travel, and am also a professional cake decorator. I'm 63.

As a child I always wanted to learn to knit and crochet, but as my sister says (she's on KP too) I couldn't sit still long enough to learn. Finally, my just before my senior year in high school, my great aunt in Mississippi taught me to crochet granny squares. I made an afghan, but didn't want to put a bunch of squares together, so I made one BIG granny square afghan. Typical early 70s - Harvest Gold, Orange and Avocado green! I still have that 47 yr old afghan! 

Then, in my early 20s, I spied knitting machines at our local LeeWard's craft store. I was so intrigued, but no one was ever working at them, they just sat there with knitting hanging from them. One was a metal bed and very expensive, the other was the original Bond. Due to an advertising error on their part, I fell into a good deal on the Bond and bought it, not knowing anything about knitting. I now own in addition to the Bond,(with an extension, and a Knit Smart (clone) all of which can be combined to make one very, very long machine) 2 Brother electronic standard gauge, a Brother bulky, and the Studio LK 150 mid gauge. There have been other machines that took up residence here in the past that have been sold now. I also have ribber for the Brothers, and a garter carriage among other accessories. 

I also spin (started that on a Babe PVC wheel, which was surprisingly good) which I started in the late 1990s while living in Michigan. I now have a Louet S51 double treadle that I love. I am just not real good at it! I will be an owner of the Electric EEL Nano mini wheel when he starts shipping! I think I have you all to blame for that one. 

I also have a Fricke drum carder and do a little fiber prep, but usually buy ready to spin roving - I took a class last year at the Michigan Fiber Fest on blending boards, and now I want one! 

My latest addition is an Ashford 20" Rigid Heddle (called the Knitters Loom, although it has nothing to do with knitting). I LOVE IT. I tend to alternate between knit projects and weaving! 

I have dabbled in many, many other crafts, but always end up back in the fiber arts. 

I am married (42 years this year) with two grown sons, oldest one active duty Army, the other retired disabled Army vet (injured in Afghanistan). He is married and has blessed me with a wonderful DIL who wants to learn to machine knit, and an adorable step grandson!


----------



## Woodspinning (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, Sherry from Colorado
I have always enjoyed learning new crafts. I have learned so much about everything but the adage "Jane of all trades,
Master of none " that is me totally and I have enjoyed every minute. I was earning my Girl Scout badge in sewing when I made my first quilt. I am now 56 and when I sat down at a spinning wheel I knew I had found my passion. Seemed like my whole life I was looking for that. So I downsized all of my other interests i.e. Tatting ,painting , clay ect and now my fiber and yarn stash are definitely SABLE and now I am taking up weaving and locker hooking. I started dabbling in dyeing and I so love the surprise. I am a non chemistry dyer, does not matter if I can repeat the process.
I enjoyed reading everyone's posts. We seem to have a common thread connecting all of us. Yeah Fiber!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

It has been so fun to read about all of you....thanks for posting. Yes, we all share the love of fiber no matter our age or location. To those who said they are recently retired...congrats! I am always happy when someone gets out of the working world and now you have time for your interests. The days easily get filled. And, how wonderful we now have the internet, groups like this and YouTube. Keep crafting on!


----------

